# [emerge portage] segmentation fault :o RAM/HDD ? (resolu)

## loopx

Bonjour, 

Problème très étrange ... tout fonctionne bien, mais impossible d'emerger portage...

Quand je fais "emerge portage", ca fait ca (à la fin) :

```

...

>>> /usr/sbin/quickpkg -> ../lib/portage/bin/quickpkg

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/doc/

>>> /usr/share/doc/portage-2.1.3.7/

>>> /usr/share/doc/portage-2.1.3.7/NEWS.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/portage-2.1.3.7/RELEASE-NOTES.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/portage-2.1.3.7/ChangeLog.bz2

--- /usr/share/man/

--- /usr/share/man/man1/

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/env-update.1.bz2

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/quickpkg.1.bz2

Segmentation fault

```

Ca me laisse un peu sur le cul  :Very Happy: 

J'aimerais bien virer ce problème, mais je sais pas trop comment m'y prendre... A supposer que portage soit cassé, je vais essayer de lui redonner vie :p

Personne n'a une meilleur idée ?

----------

## loopx

Bon, j'ai testé la rescue, ca n'a pas fonctionné ..

Enfin, le emerge portage fait tjs un seg fault...

Donc, maintenant, j'ai portage dernière version avec le meme problème ... 

Tampis... Mais, ou doit je changer le fait qu'il a déjà emergé portage dernier en date, parce que ceci devrait disparaitre:

```

nikk-nb portage # emerge -pv portage

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.7 [2.1.2.2] USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 0 kB [0]

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

nikk-nb portage # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r1, 2.6.20-gentoo-r3 i686)

```

----------

## xaviermiller

salut,

as-tu :

- des CFLAGS et/ou LDFLAGS agressifs ?

- overclocké ta cafetière ?

- de la RAM défectueuse ?

- un ventilateur de CPU défaillant ?

----------

## loopx

Alors, je vais te répondre dans l'ordre:

- non {

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

}

- non (c'est juste un portable AOpen de chez SHS, exactement comme le miens... [c'est celui du frèro en fait  :Very Happy: ])

- pas testé la ram, mais déjà eu ce genre de problème, en effet (ram qui chauffe de trop, défaut de fabrication lors de l'achat)

- ventillo devrais etre OK, il chauffe jamais

En fait, l'erreur de portage, ca fait un moment qu'elle est la, et rien n'y fait... Je viens d'avoir une plus belle encore  :Very Happy: 

```

/bin/sh ./mkinstalldirs /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/pkgconfig-0.22/image//usr/share/man/man1

mkdir -p -- /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/pkgconfig-0.22/image//usr/share/man/man1

 /bin/install -c -m 644 ./pkg-config.1 /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/pkgconfig-0.22/image//usr/share/man/man1/pkg-config.1

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/pkgconfig-0.22/work/pkg-config-0.22 »

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/pkgconfig-0.22/work/pkg-config-0.22 »

>>> Completed installing pkgconfig-0.22 into /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/pkgconfig-0.22/image/

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 usr/share/man

strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment

   usr/bin/pkg-config

 * QA Notice: Package has poor programming practices which may compile

 *            fine but exhibit random runtime failures.

 * gstrfuncs.c:675: warning: implicit declaration of function 'strsignal'

>>> Merging dev-util/pkgconfig-0.22 to /

--- /usr/

--- /usr/bin/

>>> /usr/bin/pkg-config

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/doc/

>>> /usr/share/doc/pkgconfig-0.22/

>>> /usr/share/doc/pkgconfig-0.22/AUTHORS.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/pkgconfig-0.22/NEWS.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/pkgconfig-0.22/README.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/pkgconfig-0.22/ChangeLog.bz2

--- /usr/share/man/

--- /usr/share/man/man1/

!!! Failed to move /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/pkgconfig-0.22/image/usr/share/man/man1/pkg-config.1.bz2 to /usr/share/man/man1/pkg-config.1.bz2

!!! [Errno 5] Input/output error

```

Bon, pour info: 

```

nikk-nb ~ # df -h

Sys. de fich.         Tail. Occ. Disp. %Occ. Monté sur

/dev/hda2              14G   11G  3,8G  74% /

udev                  442M  2,7M  439M   1% /dev

/dev/hda4              42G   28G   14G  67% /mnt/data

none                  442M     0  442M   0% /dev/shm

```

ce n'est donc pas un problème d'espace sur le disque. L'erreur d'E/S n'est PAS retrouvable dans dmesg NI dans /var/log/messages ... En gros, c'est un truc de fou... J'hésite entre la RAM et le dur...

Note que après l'erreur, j'ai relancé avec un --resume et c'est passé ....................... et maintenant, il compile... le emerge portage, quand à lui, ne fonctionne jamais  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

*1 ca me fou les boules!

```

>>> Install portage-utils-0.1.28 into /var/tmp/portage/app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.28/image/ category app-portage

>>> Completed installing portage-utils-0.1.28 into /var/tmp/portage/app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.28/image/

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 usr/share/man

strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment

   usr/bin/q

>>> Merging app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.28 to /

--- /usr/

--- /usr/bin/

>>> /usr/bin/q

>>> /usr/bin/qlop -> q

>>> /usr/bin/qpkg -> q

>>> /usr/bin/quse -> q

>>> /usr/bin/qsearch -> q

>>> /usr/bin/qatom -> q

>>> /usr/bin/qfile -> q

>>> /usr/bin/qglsa -> q

>>> /usr/bin/qgrep -> q

>>> /usr/bin/qlist -> q

>>> /usr/bin/qsize -> q

>>> /usr/bin/qtbz2 -> q

>>> /usr/bin/qxpak -> q

>>> /usr/bin/qdepends -> q

>>> /usr/bin/qcache -> q

>>> /usr/bin/qcheck -> q

>>> /usr/bin/qmerge -> q

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/man/

--- /usr/share/man/man1/

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/qmerge.1.bz2

Segmentation fault

```

un packet (dans la liste) qui plante ... étrangement, c'est encore un packet "portage*" !!!! 

Bon, comment puis-je faire pour ne plus qu'il m'emerge portage ou portage-utils ?  Et comment m'en passer (genre, rescue) ...

Franchement, c'est trop bizarre, suis carément entrain de croire qu'il a ptet mangé un virus :s

EDIt: autre indice qui pourrait élucider le problème: remarquez bien que l'erreur segfault (portage et portage-utils) est effective lors de la désinstallation de l'ancien packet!  trop bizarre, j'avais jamais eu ce genre de souci auparavant  :Sad:  (sauf sur ce portable  :Very Happy: )

----------

## boozo

'alute

tu as des erreurs d'I/O sur différents packages, à des moments différents mais tu n'as jamais fait état d'erreurs gcc... segfault en pleine compilation bien lourde avec une erreur intelligible. Etrange s'pas ?   :Shocked: 

m'est avis que c'est plus du hardware qui bas de l'aile (voire cablage qui rechigne) qu'autre chose ton histoire nan ?

Probablement rav mais au fait : python est à jour ?

edit : on peut avoir un emerge --info juste au cas où...

edit 2 : voire un strace sur l'emerge de portage

edit 3 : faut qu'je dorme...

 *loopx wrote:*   

> nikk-nb portage # emerge -pv portage
> 
> [ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.7 [2.1.2.2] USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 0 kB [0]
> 
> nikk-nb portage # emerge --info
> ...

 

Mais... Mais... C'est quoi ce merd*** !  :Shocked:   tu as fait quoi exactement comme temptative de sauvetage là ? c'est pas ton cache qui est dans les choux ?

----------

## loopx

Heuuuu  :Very Happy: 

Ben, j'ai suivi un howto sur le site de gentoo qui précise que si portage est cassé, faut downloader la dernière version (donc sans les patchs que je sais meme pas comment appliquer)... Il faut décompresser l'archive de portage, et copier le tout dans /usr/lib/portage... Donc tout ce qui est sous les 2 rep suivant on été remplacé (je suppose):

```

nikk-nb ~ # cd /usr/lib/portage

nikk-nb portage # ls

bin  pym

```

de ce fait, un emerge info:

```

nikk-nb portage # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r1, 2.6.20-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r3 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 04 Sep 2007 15:30:10 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p10

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r5

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="disstcc distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="fr_BE"

LC_ALL="fr_BE"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j10"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude

de=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acpi alsa arts asf avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr clflush cli cmov cracklib crypt cups cx8 dbus de dga dio directfb divx4linux dri drm dts

ncode esd est ffmpeg fortran fpu fxsr gdbm gif glitz gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ieee1394 imlib ipv6 isdnlog ithreads java jpeg jpeg2k jpg kde kdeen

s logitech-mouse mad mca mce midi mmx mp3 msr mtrr mudflap ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp oss pam pat pbe pcre pdf perl pge pn

reads python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline real reflection samba scanner sdl sep session slp sndfile socks5 spell spl ss sse sse2 ssl tcpd threads tiff tm tm2

onts tsc type1-fonts unicode usb v4l visualization vme vorbis wifi win32codecs wma x86 xine xinerama xorg xosd xprint xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_C

00 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via8

mfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rat

oftvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LING

GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="ati fglrx radeon"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Comme je le demandais, je voudrais bien que portage se mette plus à jour, je sais pas comment il sais que c'est pas la version 2.1.3 mais une plus ancienne qui est "présente" (était ...)...

Donc, il veut upgrader ...

Tu veux une trace sur l'emerge de portage? Tu en as déjà une plus haut (tout est normal, c'est juste à la fin de la désinstallation qu'il foire :'( )

Hum, sinon la cache à l'air de fonctionner, tout veut bien s'emerger, juste des IO erreur de temps en temps et des segfault sur les portage* !!! C'est dingue, je sais ^^

Bon ben, suis entrain de bloquer les packets foireux ... Donc, le packet portage-utils ne m'enbetera plus (ajouté à package.mask) mais le package "portage" lui est inmaskable:

```

nikk-nb portage # emerge -uDNpv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.7" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.6 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.12 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.11 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.7 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.9 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2" [installed])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for sys-devel/libtool

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

Donc, je vais sauter tout bonnement le premier packet ...

----------

## loopx

et ca continue ... :

```

removing executable bit: usr/lib/libgettextsrc.la

>>> Merging sys-devel/gettext-0.16.1-r1 to /

--- /usr/

--- /usr/bin/

>>> /usr/bin/msgen

>>> /usr/bin/msgattrib

>>> /usr/bin/msgfilter

>>> /usr/bin/gettext.sh

>>> /usr/bin/gettextize

>>> /usr/bin/recode-sr-latin

>>> /usr/bin/gettext

>>> /usr/bin/msgcomm

>>> /usr/bin/msgconv

>>> /usr/bin/msgexec

>>> /usr/bin/msggrep

>>> /usr/bin/msginit

>>> /usr/bin/msguniq

>>> /usr/bin/msgcat

>>> /usr/bin/msgcmp

>>> /usr/bin/msgfmt

>>> /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -> msgfmt

>>> /usr/bin/envsubst

>>> /usr/bin/autopoint

>>> /usr/bin/ngettext

>>> /usr/bin/xgettext

>>> /usr/bin/msgmerge

>>> /usr/bin/msgunfmt

--- /usr/lib/

>>> /usr/lib/libasprintf.la

>>> /usr/lib/libasprintf.so -> libasprintf.so.0.0.0

>>> /usr/lib/libgettextpo.la

>>> /usr/lib/libgettextpo.so -> libgettextpo.so.0.3.0

>>> /usr/lib/libgettextlib.la

>>> /usr/lib/libgettextlib.so -> libgettextlib-0.16.1.so

>>> /usr/lib/libgettextsrc-0.16.1.so

--- /usr/lib/gettext/

>>> /usr/lib/gettext/hostname

>>> /usr/lib/gettext/project-id

>>> /usr/lib/gettext/urlget

>>> /usr/lib/gettext/user-email

>>> /usr/lib/libgettextsrc.la

>>> /usr/lib/libgettextsrc.so -> libgettextsrc-0.16.1.so

>>> /usr/lib/preloadable_libintl.so

>>> /usr/lib/libasprintf.so.0 -> libasprintf.so.0.0.0

>>> /usr/lib/libasprintf.a

>>> /usr/lib/libgettextlib-0.16.1.so

>>> /usr/lib/libgettextpo.so.0 -> libgettextpo.so.0.3.0

>>> /usr/lib/libasprintf.so.0.0.0

>>> /usr/lib/libgettextpo.so.0.3.0

>>> /usr/lib/libgettextpo.a

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/doc/

>>> /usr/share/doc/gettext-0.16.1-r1/

>>> /usr/share/doc/gettext-0.16.1-r1/AUTHORS.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/gettext-0.16.1-r1/THANKS.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/gettext-0.16.1-r1/NEWS.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/gettext-0.16.1-r1/README.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/gettext-0.16.1-r1/ChangeLog.bz2

--- /usr/share/man/

--- /usr/share/man/man1/

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/gettext.1.bz2

!!! Failed to move /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gettext-0.16.1-r1/image/usr/share/man/man1/msgattrib.1.bz2 to /usr/share/man/man1/msgattrib.1.bz2

!!! [Errno 5] Input/output error

```

Rah, comment jpeux faire pour pointer du doigt ce problème, histoire d'avoir une preuve qui pourrait m'activer la garantie ...

----------

## CryoGen

AS tu remarqué que ca n'arrivait que sur le merge de fichier .bz2 ?? le problème doit venir d'une lib/prog externe qui gere ce fichier.

----------

## xaviermiller

alors, d'urgence un 

```
revdep-rebuild -i
```

----------

## Temet

Je pense que la remarque de boozo concernait:

 *Quote:*   

> nikk-nb portage # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.3 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r1, 2.6.20-gentoo-r3 i686)

 

----------

## loopx

J'ai réussis à compiler 106 packet d'un coup (en relancant après l'erreur IO juste plus haut) et maintenant, encore un segfault!

```

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/pamdice.1.bz2

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/pnmtotiff.1.bz2

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/pbmtolps.1.bz2

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/pgmenhance.1.bz2

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/brushtopbm.1.bz2

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/pgmnoise.1.bz2

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/pamcut.1.bz2

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/ppmrelief.1.bz2

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/ddbugtopbm.1.bz2

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/pbmtopgm.1.bz2

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/pbmpage.1.bz2

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/pnmarith.1.bz2

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/pnminterp.1.bz2

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/pbmtextps.1.bz2

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/ppmrough.1.bz2

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/pbmpscale.1.bz2

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/ppmtoyuvsplit.1.bz2

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/ilbmtoppm.1.bz2

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/ppmtoeyuv.1.bz2

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/pamstereogram.1.bz2

Erreur de segmentation

```

Le packet en court est: media-libs/netpbm  (  :Very Happy:    nan, l'es pas net le problème   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## loopx

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Je pense que la remarque de boozo concernait:
> 
>  *Quote:*   nikk-nb portage # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.3 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r1, 2.6.20-gentoo-r3 i686) 

 

uh, tu pourrais etre plus précis stp, je vois pas ce que tu veux dire ...

Sur mon pc: 

```

loop loopx # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.7 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.20-gentoo i686)

loop loopx # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/x86/2006.1 *

  [2]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl

  [3]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl/2.4

  [4]   default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop

  [5]   default-linux/x86/2007.0

  [6]   default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop

  [7]   hardened/x86/2.6

  [8]   selinux/2007.0/x86

  [9]   selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

```

 :Shocked: 

mais

 :Embarassed: 

C'est mieux ainsi je présume ...

```

loop loopx # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/x86/2006.1

  [2]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl

  [3]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl/2.4

  [4]   default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop

  [5]   default-linux/x86/2007.0 *

  [6]   default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop

  [7]   hardened/x86/2.6

  [8]   selinux/2007.0/x86

  [9]   selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

```

Je vais tester ca sur le portable  :Wink: 

EDIT: 

```

nikk-nb ~ # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/x86/2006.1

  [2]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl

  [3]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl/2.4

  [4]   default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop

  [5]   default-linux/x86/2007.0 *

  [6]   default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop

  [7]   hardened/x86/2.6

  [8]   selinux/2007.0/x86

  [9]   selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

```

EDIT2:

```

rebuild -i

environment for revdep-rebuild

pendencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/bin/digikam (requires  libexiv2-0.13.so)

  broken /usr/bin/showfoto (requires  libexiv2-0.13.so)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/digikamimageplugin_core.so (requires  libexiv2-0.13.so)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kio_digikamalbums.so (requires  libexiv2-0.13.so)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kio_digikamthumbnail.so (requires  libexiv2-0.13.so)

  broken /usr/lib/libdigikam.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexiv2-0.13.so)

  broken /usr/lib/libkexiv2.so.0.0.2 (requires  libexiv2-0.13.so)

  broken /usr/lib/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/fastthread-0.6.3/ext/fastthread/fastthread.so (requires  libruby18.so.1.8)

  broken /usr/lib/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/fastthread-0.6.3/lib/fastthread.so (requires  libruby18.so.1.8)

  broken /usr/lib/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/mongrel-1.0.1/ext/http11/http11.so (requires  libruby18.so.1.8)

  broken /usr/lib/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/mongrel-1.0.1/lib/http11.so (requires  libruby18.so.1.8)

  broken /usr/sbin/rpc.idmapd (requires  libevent-1.3a.so.1)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =net-fs/nfs-utils-1.0.12 =dev-ruby/fastthread-0.6.3 =www-servers/mongrel-1.0.1 =media-libs/libkexiv2-0.1.1 =media-gfx/digikam-0.9.1

..........

Calculating dependencies... done!

```

ca emerge donc ...

EDIT3: aurais-je précisé que à chaque "segmentation fault", c'est carément le kernel qui me lache et il me sort le stack trace sur le portable... obligé de redémarrer ...

EDIT4: netpbm qui replante:

```

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/ilbmtoppm.1.bz2

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/ppmtoeyuv.1.bz2

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/pamstereogram.1.bz2

Erreur de segmentation

```

exactement au meme endroit que le message précédant...

----------

## loopx

Bon, voilà l'erreur complète ... (je la tape sans les chiffres hexa  :Very Happy:  )

```

>>> /usr/share/doc/bash-3.2_p17-r1/CHANGES.bz2

--- /usr/share/man/

--- /usr/share/man/man1/

REISERFS: panic (device Null superblock): vs-7043: entry_points_to_object: entry must be visible

-------------[ cut here ]--------------

kernel BUG at fs/reiserfs/prints.c:361!

invalid opcode: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT SMP

Modules linked in: fglrx(P) acerhk ipw2200 i2c_i801

CPU: 0

BLA

BLA

BLA

BLA

Call Trace:

BlaBlaBLa

EIP: bla reiserfs_panic+bla  SS:ESP bla

 BUG: at kernel:exit.c:860 do_exit()

BLA

BLA

BLA

...

```

les Bla = code hexa et autres...

Il n'y a pas d'erreur dans dmesg (enfin, pas su vérifier, mais en général il n'y en a pas)... Serais-ce possible que ce soit la partition reiserfs qui me lache ? Comment puis-je la tester entièrement ???

----------

## boozo

pfff.... j'arrive après la bataille

bon alors déjà ton emerge --info moi, j'y vois des trucs bizarres : tu es en ~arch et tu as une version de python qui est inférieure à la stable c'est pas trop clair :s  mais cela doit peut-être provenir de l'écrasement du cache de portage dans ta temptative de rescue... à confirmer

mais cela expliquerait la différence entre les versions de portage déclarées - HS - Sinon, le profile pas à jour çà c'est rien y'avais pas de rapport avec tes segfault... au moins c'est fait 

Pour ce qui est de la trace, c'est d'un strace dont je parlais mais c'est plus important maintenant que tu nous as lancé les infos du siècle : tu crash le noyau avec le segfault et tu as fait n hardreboot sous reiserfs (3.6?) pour t'en sortir ... joie ! (manquerait plus que du compiz dans l'affaire)

Bon déjà, teste ton fs avec un sysrescuecd : (reiserfck --check /dev/foo) et après tu vois ce qui sort 

tu ne risque rien à faire un --fix-fixable s'il te le demande mais le --rebuild-tree c'est pas la même histoire ! Attention au man donc !

(et si tu as des erreurs d'E/S en le faisant il faudra peut-être désactiver le DMA pour que ça passe - j'ai un hitachi qui ne veux rien savoir si je ne le désactive pas... l'est vieux c'est vrai faut le ménager)

Dans la série, tu peux peut-être faire un contrôle fin du disque avec un des utilitaires sur un UBCD - j'ai déjà eu une série de clusters tout pourri sur ce même disque qui me généraient des erreurs tordues de cet ordre mais sans crash system par contre  (1 seul et unique package était touché et impossible de l'up{down}grader ou même de le supprimer ... à la réinstall rebelotte   :Twisted Evil: ) et pour info, le reiserfs semblait intact et il m'a fallu virer des clusters avec l'utilitaire dédié à 4 reprises pour me sortir de là... ils lachaient les uns après les autres et le resiserfsck ne voyait rien - mais depuis il a repris du service ; comme quoi l'ancien volcan... ^^

Si rien n'y fait je jette l'éponge   :Sad: 

ps: Et tant que j'y suis, tu as utilisé (et désactivé) distcc c'est bien mais encore faudrait-il remettre dans le make.conf, ton MAKEOPTS à une valeur décente et éviter les erreurs de typo si tu veux pouvoir le réactiver correctement le feature distcc (et puis il est peut-être encore dans un runlevel si ça se trouve  ? )  :Razz: 

----------

## shakya

ton cache semble amha ds les choux

```
emerge --regen
```

pour ton Segfault ton swap est bien activé ?

Dans ton make.conf enleve aussi disstcc (la syntaxe n'était de toute facon pas bonne)

FEATURES="disstcc distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"Last edited by shakya on Wed Sep 05, 2007 10:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## loopx

Ouf, merci pour les info  :Smile: 

Alors, jvais répondre dans l'ordre inverse à la normal  :Very Happy: 

Oui, ma swap est activé et fonctionne visiblement bien. Je vais tester le emerge --regen plus tard

En effet, je suis en ~arch, et ce que tu me dis avec les clusters semble coller. Le disque ne devrais pas poser de problème, il a 1 an, mais comme tu l'a dis, reiserfschk ne vois rien ... donc, c'est peut etre normal.

Pour l'instant, la compilation est repartie et tout va bien (sauf pour tout les packets qui ont fait planté le kernel). Au passage, selon mon expérience, un problème de cluster ne doit pas provoquer un segfault suivit d'un kernel panic... surtout si c'est betement lié à un move d'un fichier  :Surprised:   mais l'informatique, c'est magique  :Very Happy: 

Je vais terminer au maximum l'upgrade, quand j'aurais dégager le bon du mauvais, j'approfondirais... Donc, faut etre patient :p

Pour la partoche, c'est bien du reiserfs 3.6 (de mémoire) et .. compiz était présent à un moment   :Laughing: 

et distcc est tjs activé   :Embarassed:       enfin, je pense (j'ai peut etre commenté les 2 lignes du make.conf ^^)

Enfin, je vous tiens au courant   :Cool: 

----------

## shakya

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Ouf, merci pour les info 
> 
> et distcc est tjs activé        enfin, je pense (j'ai peut etre commenté les 2 lignes du make.conf ^^)
> 
> Enfin, je vous tiens au courant  

 

euh je ne pense pas   :Embarassed:   a moins que tu aies corrigé l'erreur de syntaxe (cf disstcc vs distcc)

Au fait si tu boot avec un autre noyau en live-cd (par exemple) et que tu chroot ca te fait la même ?

Sinon si ton disque est "smart-capable" (et afin de verifier) je t'invite à consulter cette doc ->  [url]http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Monitor_your_hard_disk(s)_with_smartmontools[/url] pour le tester

----------

## pasmoi

je ne connais rien à gentoo, mais si tu as des doutes sur ta RAM, tu peut utiliser memtest.

sur tous mes ordi, dès que je change une barrette je le fait, comme ça, si j'ai un problème, je suis sur que ça ne peut pas venir de la ...

----------

## loopx

Ouais, merci pour l'info mais je connais déjà  :Wink: 

J'ai une idée ... En fait, je viens de m'en appercevoir à l'instant ... 

TOUS les plantages on un point en commun : 

il y a un déplacement ou une copie dans /usr/share/man/man1 

et à chaque fois, kernel panic ! (segfault aussi).... Donc, l'es dead le repertoire... faudrais ptet que je le foute à la poubelle  :Surprised:  ??? mais il va surement repaniquer  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shakya

Tu dois alors en effet vraisemblablement des badblocks sur ta partition.

Dans ce cas, je te conseille de suivre cette procédure si tu en as la possibilité:

http://www.abul.org/Recuperation-de-donnees-sur-une.html

----------

## xaviermiller

Tiens, tu ne serais pas passé d'une architecture "i386" à "i686" ?

Si j'étais toi, je referais un 

```
/usr/portage/scripts/bootstrap.sh

emerge -e system

emerge -e world
```

avec des emerge --resume --skipfirst jusqu'au moment où tout passe (et s'il y en a, un emerge -e world à nouveau)

----------

## loopx

Non non, suis sur, ce pc est en i686 depuis le début  :Very Happy:   par contre, mon pc et mon portable était en i386 il y a 3 ans, et j'ai tjs la meme install sauf que je suis passé en i686  :Very Happy: 

Y a que le portable du frère qui supporte pas trop la gentoo .. c'est exactement le meme que le miens pourtant  :Very Happy:     Enfin, la sa compile toujours. Je regarderais pour vos soluce dès que je serais entièrement coincé dans ces erreurs de segfault   :Wink: 

Je vais checker avec smart aussi, mais je pense que le dur n'a rien (aucune erreur dans dmesg), surement un truc qui a sauté au niveau de la partoche (ptet un coup dans le dur aussi ..)... Enfin, smart devrais parler! :p

----------

## loopx

Bon ben, l'es temps des newser le monde ^^

J'ai mis à jour le maximum que je pouvais sur le portable, ai recompilé glibc (parce que plus moyen de compiler un new kernel), un new gcc, et enfin un new kernel tout neuf...

Conclusion, y a pu aucun problème   :Laughing: 

Encore une fois, il m'est arrivé des blagues avec un kernel foireux   :Cool: 

Enfin, merci pour tout, mais je ne ferais aucun test supplémentaire (sauf peut etre voir ce que smart raconte pour etre sur de pas perdre un dur).

----------

